# Topics > Books >  Book "Superhuman Innovation: Transforming Business with Artificial Intelligence", Chris Duffey, 2019

## Airicist

"Superhuman Innovation: Transforming Business with Artificial Intelligence", Chris Duffey, 2019 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Chris Duffey | Superhuman Innovation

Jul 23, 2019




> Prior to Adobe Chris was an Award-Winning Executive Creative Director, Noted Speaker, Author and AI & Mobile Technologist. Chris has been featured by Business Insider, and Yahoo as one of “The industry’s leaders on the top issues, challenges and opportunities in the fast-changing world of mobile marketing.” Chris has been a creative consultant with over 35 advertising agencies across the major global holding companies: WPP, IPG, Havas, Omnicom, Publicis and MDC, having worked across every major industry vertical. Chris is the best-selling author of Superhuman Innovation: The world’s first book co-authored by AI about AI.

----------

